# Bee Sting Bursts Woman's Breast Implant



## Rob

And I thought stings usually caused swelling.


----------



## George Fergusson

Aw man... Gimme a break. I don't believe that story for a second.


----------



## IslandMountainFarm

George Fergusson said:


> Aw man... Gimme a break. I don't believe that story for a second.


Well George, for what it's worth here's the link to this peculiar story.

http://www.ananova.com/news/story/sm_2504874.html?menu=

First we get "killer bees", now we've got "boobie busting bees." What's next? LOL


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss

George Fergusson said:


> Aw man... Gimme a break. I don't believe that story for a second.


That was my reaction, too. And if it is true, the surgeon who performed this surgery needs to have his license yanked. She obviously was not a good candidate for this surgery.
Susan


----------



## lstclair

Gregory and Susan Fariss said:


> That was my reaction, too. And if it is true, the surgeon who performed this surgery needs to have his license yanked. She obviously was not a good candidate for this surgery.
> Susan


Right. These days, most surgeons put the implant behind the muscle, not "up front" in the fatty tissue.


----------



## Hobie

Anyone who has hit a bee or junebug or similarly sized insect while riding 60 mph on a motorcycle will vouch for the force of the impact. I doubt it was the stinger that did the damage. This is another reason why riding with just a T-shirt and no helmet is not a great idea. Oh, and pants, too.


----------



## ScadsOBees

Ok, so a beesting penetrates what...1/8 inch at the most? If there is only that much skin over the plastic implant...that would be dead skin. Ind the implant would have been made of what...saran wrap? I don't think that a sting would peirce anything much thicker than that.

Maybe...there was lots of swelling and the swelling caused excess pressure...

I don't trust much of the news out of the east. And not on Ananova either.

Wait...it is on the Internet...it must be true!!! 

Rick


----------

